# My halloween party foods:



## silentskream (Sep 25, 2012)

That is a picture of my goblin brains!!
it's a purple cabbage "head" with spinach dip in it








that is my 1st attempt at lychee eyeballs - i'm gonna do it a little differently this year.

other things on my menu for this year:
bbq bat wings, (chicken wings with food dye in the sauce)
zombie toes (bacon wrapped potatoes, in some sort of sauce that i havent decided on yet)
candied flesh (candied bacon)
my "famous" homemade marshmallows
caramel apples
orange swirl brownies.
and mini mummies (pigs-in-blankets with black sesame seed eyes)

i've got more pictures of most of this stuff if anyone wants to see them.


----------



## dkberg (Aug 31, 2012)

This might sound strange, but I have been seeing these lychee eyeballs places, but what is a lychee? How does it taste?


----------

